
ECMAScript 6 Modules: What Are They and How to Use Them Today - DanielRibeiro
http://www.infoq.com/news/2013/08/es6-modules
======
bjz_
The original article:
[http://www.2ality.com/2013/07/es6-modules.html](http://www.2ality.com/2013/07/es6-modules.html)

